# aquarium size question



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

In 2 weeks I am driving 8 hours to a pet shop that has larger tanks for sale, none of the shops near me will get anything in bigger than a 55 gal. I am upgrading to 125 gallon tank and the people at the shop told me they have that tank in 2 lengths a 4 ft long tank I can't rememeber how wide or how tall. and a 72 x 22 x 18in tank). Since they both hold the same amount of water I am unsure of which one to get. The tank will be used for a pair of blood parrot fish, a rope fish, a fire eel and a common pleco. (I may add a few other fish later if there is room, but I am buying the tank for these guys) Which tank do you think would make the fish i have happier?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd think the one with the larger footprint. The 72.


----------



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am leaning toward that one also but I wanted to get other opinions as I am not the most experienced person i the hobby, I have only been keeping fish for about 9 months


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The 6 footer is the way to go, for sure, if you have the space.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

for those fish a 6 foot is better

not my ad, but check out
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-fish-tank-for-sell-W0QQAdIdZ114021722

at this price and package, it will likely be better than whatever price you're getting at the fish store.


----------



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

yep that is a better deal but it s also about 16 or 18 hours from me (each way) The one I am getting is 405.00 with the hood and lights


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

considering the type of fish you are going to be putting in the tank (eel and rope), a tank with a longer length would give them more room. So as many have said before, go with the 6 foot one.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The 6 footer would be the best. Just a reminder that 1400 lbs is a lot of weight to put on a floor. 
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/tipsandtables/l/bltanksize.htm


----------

